

2010: What's in Store? {video} - pemo
http://www.astramatch.com/blog/2009/11/astrology/2010-whats-in-store/

======
zephjc
My predictions, in haiku:

    
    
      Life on Europa,
      And then Jupiter fuses.
      Who saw *this* coming?

